# First time Freshner Nigerian Dwarf Doe



## twaycaster (Jul 22, 2012)

This is my Windi goat, I got her and cocoa last September, Cocoa gave birth to Mike and Molly on Jan 1 2012, and before I sold Mikey, I let him have his way with Windi (no relation).  

He left to his new home later in Feb, and I know that Windi is pregnant.  BUT seeing that this is my first time, with a first timer, I am super nervous and anxious for the birth of her first baby(ies).

Wednesday the 18th was her expected due date.  It is now the 22nd.  I know some can run late on the EDD and that is fine, but she still runs around like shes 4 months old and plays like crazy (Which is think is great), and over the past few days has had alittle udder development, but nothing spectacular.  Any guesses on how long shes gonna hold out on me?  I really wanted babies on wednesday and now I am just chomping at the bit!!!!!

Lemme go take some photos.


----------



## twaycaster (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 22, 2012)

How do you know that she is pregnant? Did you have a blood test done or an ultrasound? Her udder really isn't developed at all for being due. It is possible for an udder not to develop until the last minute or right after they give birth but even her back end girley parts don't look like much is going on. Did you leave the male in until he left? It could be that she took later than you think too.


----------



## marliah (Jul 22, 2012)

That's what my nigerian  ff looked like before she kidded. She looks pregnant to me.


----------



## twaycaster (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah he was in with her the entire time, I know first timers can have small udders and they develope right at the time of birth, but none of this is first hand experience it is all written online.  

She has not had a heat cycle since Feb, and the other adult doe I have has had them on cue every 18 days.  She shows all the signs of pregnancy.... so I guess it will be a waiting game.


----------



## marliah (Jul 22, 2012)

I would venture a guess that she is close, in the second photo she looks a bit open, and my third freshener looked like that for a few days before she kidded, none of mine have looked that way unless they are close to kidding.


----------



## twaycaster (Jul 22, 2012)

im just so frustrated/excited for her to be a mom.  shes in front of the fan as big as a house, and i wanna be a grandma again!


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 23, 2012)

To me she just looks a bit chunky. Her udder development is not really there. She could surprise me, but I'm betting that she is open.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 23, 2012)

If you are certain she's bred, then she might have a single in there and it appears she has a bit of udder development.  Have you checked her tail ligaments to see if they are still hard as a pencil or are they softening up.  She just looks to me like she has a ways to go if she is, indeed, bred.


----------



## twaycaster (Jul 23, 2012)

She has had alittle udder development over the last two weeks, not much but some there (They have about doubled in size)  but it is still so little.  

I did not have a vet check her so I cannot say I am 100% certain she is pregnant, but I have felt movement in her belly and I also did the belly bouncing before she was pregnant and after and it did change (I got that off of fias co farms website)  I guess it is a waiting game for another week or so and then we shall see.  I will update as soon as I know for sure one way or another.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought bouncing was to be done after the doe freshened, to determine if there is another kid inside. I'm not sure I'd be bouncing a goat who may be pregnant. Sounds like you could probably do more harm than good.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 23, 2012)

How old was the buck/ling?


----------



## twaycaster (Jul 23, 2012)

He was about 8 weeks old, and he was not shooting blanks, lol.  He literally was a horny goat, ALL THE TIME.  I had to seperate him from mom and sister and left him in with Windi goat. 

I am now full of doubt and dsibelief, I really hope she is prenant, since she is the only of 3 goats that is chunky, it would mean either something is wrong with the other two, or with her.  She does not over eat and they are all watched closely on the food they eat and when.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 24, 2012)

A wide rumen is not a bad thing. It just means the rumen is functioning properly.

If the buckling was only 8 weeks old, I'd be inclined to say that she is not pregnant. Sure, they can be fertile that early, but I don't think he'd be tall enough to breed her and get his penis all the way to her cervix.

Was July 18 day 145 or day 150? Either way, I'm not sure she's pregnant. If she is, someone needs to tell her udder!


----------

